# push block repair



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I love those orange plastic push blocks. The bottom of mine tore. I purchased some adhesive backed neoprene from Graingers and Love those little push blocks even more. A 12"X12" 1/4" sheet cost me $20 usd but I could have used 1/8" anyhow I now have rubber for shop made sticks 
link to rubber>>>Rubber, Neoprene, 1/4 In Thick, 12 x 12 In - Rubber Sheets and Strips - Rubber - 1DXK3 : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

That's great stuff  here's just one more way, you can pickup a roll of shelf liner for a song at HD/Target etc.it's the same stuff you can buy for the router mats but it's cheap..it comes in many colors , little bit of spray glue and you are set to use it on all your push blocks.. 
Can't have to many push blocks 
===



paduke said:


> I love those orange plastic push blocks. The bottom of mine tore. I purchased some adhesive backed neoprene from Graingers and Love those little push blocks even more. A 12"X12" 1/4" sheet cost me $20 usd but I could have used 1/8" anyhow I now have rubber for shop made sticks
> link to rubber>>>Rubber, Neoprene, 1/4 In Thick, 12 x 12 In - Rubber Sheets and Strips - Rubber - 1DXK3 : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lee Valley now sells sheets of the same stuff they use on bench cookies. This stuff has amazing grip! The sheet makes it easy to use anywhere!

Bench Pucks™ - Lee Valley Tools


----------

